# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Grootboek in excel

## sinavere

Ik ben nu al een tijdje aan het proberen en zoeken, maar kan niet voor elkaar krijgen wat ik wil: een tabblad facturen met bij elke factuur een ingevuld grootboekrekening, en dat het dan automatisch naar het tabblad met bijbehorende grootboeknummer geschreven wordt (de hele regel).
Wie zet mij op het goede spoor?
gegroet, Simone

----------


## arthurbr

Hallo Simone,
wil je dit met XL doen, en ik welke taal gebruik je XL?

----------

